# Delta Mid Lathe Parts Help



## DHappold (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a Delta Midi Lathe 46-250 and have a parts problem.  The lever(s),  (Part Number: 899960) which adjusts the motor height, tool rest height and locks the tailstock are broken and a search of replacement sites has been fruitless, "no longer manufactured".  Any suggestions as to how I get a replacement would be appreciated.  I'm getting tired of adjusting the lathe with pliers.
Thanks, 
Duane


----------



## robersonjr (Feb 28, 2013)

Duane, what size thread is that, I have what looks an identical part but it depends on the bolt and thread size. Robbie 775-217-0721


----------



## DHappold (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure about thread size will have to go to local Ace and have them tell me


----------



## robersonjr (Mar 1, 2013)

Let me know Duane.


----------



## robersonjr (Mar 2, 2013)

Duane, the handle I have is 3/8 by 16 thread. ot sure if the picture will show up. Well I guess they will not post, I am not sure how to list the URL of a picture. sorry


----------



## Curly (Mar 2, 2013)

Have you looked at the various tool companies like Lee Valley, Rockler, Woodcraft, et cetera? They have various handles and knobs to make jigs with that could fit.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1571&site=ROCKLER


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 3, 2013)

robersonjr said:


> Duane, what size thread is that, I have what looks an identical part but it depends on the bolt and thread size. Robbie 775-217-0721



Those slip handles on those bolts are made of some type of soft cast metal... what I've called "Pot metal"... the threads wear down pretty quickly.... had it happen on my banjo for my Jet 1442.... I got a 1/4 x 20 bolt (same thread as original) and turned a handle from hickory, drilled a hole half way through the handled just the size of the bolt head, then epoxied it in place... you may have to grind down the end of the bolt so it stops where you want it to, but works great.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 3, 2013)

DHappold said:


> Not sure about thread size will have to go to local Ace and have them tell me



Take the old bolt with you... they'll have a board with various thread testers somewhere in the store...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 3, 2013)

Curly said:


> Have you looked at the various tool companies like Lee Valley, Rockler, Woodcraft, et cetera? They have various handles and knobs to make jigs with that could fit.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1571&site=ROCKLER




Wood craft had the handle for my lathe, but were out of stock the day I went in... plus they wanted over $20 for the bolt... my home made works just fine for a little over a $1, plus I already had the hickory and epoxy.


----------



## Janster (Mar 5, 2013)

...if you have a pitch gauge you can at least find the TPI. Guess it would be easier to go to Home Depot or Ace? If it is a commom SAE thread I can make a handle for you! No charge, just material and shipping........Jan


----------



## DHappold (Mar 6, 2013)

I went to ACE on the way home and found out it is a M8 w/1.25 pitch and the thread is 3/4" long


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 6, 2013)

You could find something at McMaster.  They have a lot of different styles.  Here's a page of one type of metric lever handles.  There are other types.

McMaster-Carr

Perosnally, I would make my own from some threaded rod, but if you prefer to buy you can find something that should work.

Ed


----------



## Delta Don (Oct 3, 2018)

I found this thread in a web search. I have an old Delta Model TS200 table saw with the part #899960 handle assembly, that in this instance is a blade tilting lock handle, and that had the splines stripped inside of the handle as I found out after removing the spring loaded screw, holding it in place. Chuck (TellicoTurning) gave me an idea, so I removed the spline nut with a pair of locking pliers, revealing a standard threaded bolt sticking out from the front of the saw case with a washer still on it. I found it to be a ¼”-20 thread size. I initially used a standard hex nut, tightened with a wrench, then decided that a winged nut might work as well. I couldn’t find my bag of spare winged nuts, so I went to my nearest box store (Lowes) to obtain one. I happened to find in my search, a Hillman clamping knob w/ ¼”-20 female insert (Item # 423502 Model # 884510). I’ve since also found a Hillman bar knob (Item # 139701,  Model # 881354) that may work for some people as well. Upon returning home, a quick search found my bag of spare wing nuts. Both worked fine but with my older hands not as strong as they once were, I decided on the clamping knob. So, Duane (DHappold), I hope you found something that worked for you back in 2013, but hopefully this will help someone else in a future search.


----------



## StanBrown (Oct 4, 2018)

You might try Renovo Parts.  They have some discontinued parts for Delta Midi Lathes.
Click here: Renovo Parts Your Complete Source for Delta and Rockwell Parts


----------



## philipff (Oct 4, 2018)

What I need is Help in finding a replacement speed control knob and I have tried to look at online parts listings with no luck.  Apparently this part is also no longer made by Delta.  I broke off the knob when loading/unloading for a craft show this past Sat.  Any ideas appreciated!! TKs.  P.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Oct 4, 2018)

philipff said:


> What I need is Help in finding a replacement speed control knob and I have tried to look at online parts listings with no luck.  Apparently this part is also no longer made by Delta.  I broke off the knob when loading/unloading for a craft show this past Sat.  Any ideas appreciated!! TKs.  P.



Why not turn one out on the lathe.


----------

